# Eneloops now at Costco!



## FlashCrazy (Apr 28, 2007)

I was at the Costco in Folsom, CA today and they had an Eneloop combo pack for $26.49. It has an Eneloop charger, 8 AA 2000 mAH cells, 4 AAA 800 mAH cells, 2 C size adapters, and 2 D size adapters...all come in a hard plastic storage case. The package didn't list any specs about the charger, although I noticed it has a fold-out wall plug. Oh, and it only had one green LED to indicate charging, so I suspect it's at best a peak detect charger that charges in pairs...but more likely it's just a timer based charger.

Just thought you guys might be interested. I had it in my cart, but put it back...I just have too many batteries and chargers already.


----------



## PurpleDrazi (Apr 28, 2007)

Did you see any Eneloop battery packs (w/o charger)?


----------



## FlashCrazy (Apr 28, 2007)

Nope, they only had this combo pack.


----------



## Dark Vapor (Apr 28, 2007)

Sounds like a good deal to me since Thomas Distributing has it priced at $11.97 for a 4 pack (AA or AAA). That comes out to under $36 for 3 4-packs w/o charger. But they include a 4-cell battery holder (plastic). And don't forget s/h.

Now off to Costco to see if they have it on stock here. I'll probably trash the charger and order a Maha MH -C9000 charger through Thom. Distr.


----------



## FlashCrazy (Apr 28, 2007)

Some people are saying that the Eneloop charger may be an idependent channel charger. Apparently there's not a whole lot of info available, even from Sanyo's website, so who knows. If it is, that'd be more of an incredible deal than it already is.


----------



## JetskiMark (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks, I know where I am going tomorrow. I hope my local Costco has them.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 29, 2007)

The information I received suggested that this was a test with only a few Costco stores.

The actual stores that are supposed to be involved include:

Costco Durham, 1510 N. Pointe Dr, Durham, NC 27705 
Costco Folsom, 1800 Cavitt Court, Folsom, CA 95630 
Costco Burbank, 1051 Burbank Blvd, Burbank, CA 91506 
Costco Cranberry, 1050 Cranberry Square Dr., Cranberry Township, PA 16066 
Costco St. Louis Park, 5801 W. 16th St, St Louis Park, MN 55416 
Costco Burlington, 1725 S. Burlington Blvd, Burlington, WA 98233 
Costco Sonterra Park, 1201 N FM 1604 East, San Antonio, TX 78232 
Costco Douglas County, 8686 Park Meadows Ctr Dr. Littleton, CO 80124 

In my efforts to determine exactly how Eneloop cells work, I ran across a Marketing Manager that occasionally feeds me Marketing information. Now, if I only could sit down and talk with a Design Engineer over coffee, I would be set...

Tom


----------



## JetskiMark (Apr 29, 2007)

Hello SilverFox,

Thank you for the information. The Burbank store is about 30 minutes away from me. I will call there and see if they have any left. That is if the other CPFers don't beat me to it!

Regards,
Mark


----------



## Nell (Apr 29, 2007)

Anyone have the item number? I would like to call to confirm in my local Costco.

Thanks.


----------



## Effulgence (May 1, 2007)

Are those C and D size adaptors just PVC sleeves to make them fit or are they battery magazines (i.e. 1AA-to-1D or are they 3AA-to-1D)?


----------



## Canuke (May 2, 2007)

The Eneloops seem to be so closely matched to one another in the 4-packs, I almost wouldn't care if the charger is a cheapie that charges in pairs. I've twice unpacked a set of 4 to find them within one or two millivolts -- yup, I said millivolts -- of each other. I can still use the charger and cycle the groups around, so they all pass through the Lacrosse BC900 every second or third cycle, to spot any oddities.

Thanks for the tip, I work near one of those Costcos, and will have to check it out.


----------



## HammerSandwich (May 2, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> Costco Cranberry, 1050 Cranberry Square Dr., Cranberry Township, PA 16066


Awesome! Thanks, *SilverFox*.


----------



## Canuke (May 4, 2007)

JetSkiMark said:


> The Burbank store is about 30 minutes away from me. I will call there and see if they have any left. That is if the other CPFers don't beat me to it!



As of yesterday (May 2) when I picked up one of these kits, there was about one pallet of them at the Burbank Costco... about a hundred or more.

Regarding the charger, its rated output is 300mAx4 for AA and 150mAx4 for AAA. Sloooow....


----------



## JetskiMark (May 4, 2007)

Hello Canuke,

Thanks for the info. Do you have the item number? I called the Burbank store last weekend and spelled "Eneloop" for them to search and they said they had none. I also had them try "Sanyo". I will have to go there this weekend and hope for the best.

Regards,
Mark



Canuke said:


> As of yesterday (May 2) when I picked up one of these kits, there was about one pallet of them at the Burbank Costco... about a hundred or more.


----------



## Canuke (May 4, 2007)

Hey Mark,

183245 is the # on my receipt right here. It only says "charger", so spelling it out probably didn't do much good for someone at a keyboard. It does say so on the pack, and it's on an end cap near the one with all the Duracells. They are blue and not too hard to spot, at least so long as the pile is that big.


----------



## JetskiMark (May 4, 2007)

Thank you Canuke. I hope they still have some left Saturday afternoon.

Regards,
Mark



Canuke said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> 183245 is the # on my receipt right here.


----------



## redfish (May 21, 2007)

I saw this on Ebay

It comes with 8 AA, 4 AAA, plus C,D adaptors and a charger. Is this the same as what's being sold at Costco?


----------



## JetskiMark (May 21, 2007)

redfish said:


> I saw this on Ebay
> 
> It comes with 8 AA, 4 AAA, plus C,D adaptors and a charger. Is this the same as what's being sold at Costco?



That is the same as the Costco kit. The Costco bundle was $26.49 plus tax. I paid $28.68 for each package (I bought four). $49.99 shipped from eBay is not a deal.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## BigusLightus (May 21, 2007)

I would have bought a set from Costco if they didn't have a charger in the pack. In fact, ALL (Duracell, Sanyo, Sony) of the rechargables at Costco come in packs with a charger. If only...


----------



## redfish (May 22, 2007)

> I would have bought a set from Costco if they didn't have a charger in the pack. In fact, ALL (Duracell, Sanyo, Sony) of the rechargables at Costco come in packs with a charger. If only...



Considering their price at Costco, and the fact the charger is a smart/independent charger, I don't think I would mind. I just wish my Costco would carry them soon.


----------



## sygyzy (May 31, 2007)

Since the Eneloop is a NiMH battery, can it simply be charged in a standard charger (ie MaHa or MC-900)?


----------



## aggiegrads (May 31, 2007)

sygyzy said:


> Since the Eneloop is a NiMH battery, can it simply be charged in a standard charger (ie MaHa or MC-900)?


Absolutely. My Eneloops are in my Maha as I type this.


----------



## bbf (May 31, 2007)

BigusLightus said:


> I would have bought a set from Costco if they didn't have a charger in the pack. In fact, ALL (Duracell, Sanyo, Sony) of the rechargables at Costco come in packs with a charger. If only...



In Dec 2006, when I was visiting Vancouver, BC, Canada, the Costco's there had Sanyo NiMH batteries (AA and AAA combo pack) for sale in a blister pack without a charger... but I've never seen that pack over here.

That was when Costco's in San Diego only carried the Duracell charger pack and long stopped carrying the Sanyo charger pack.

I'd like to get my hands on the Eneloop pack once they get stocked at the San Diego locations.


----------



## zipplet (Jun 1, 2007)

You should be glad they sell them AT ALL. Around where I live (and in nearby towns) you can't find a single eneloop. Most stores still carry 1700mah energizer+charger combos (cheap timer chargers) if anything at all. I had to order my eneloops from an ebay seller.

Once a saw a stand of hybrio batteries in a store around here but it was gone a week later ...

I'm using a uniross "globe trotter pocket" charger for my eneloops. Takes 4xAA and it *might* have 4 independent channels (it can charge any number from 1-4) however there appears to be no proof that they are infact completely independent.


----------



## redfish (Jul 3, 2007)

Any word if or when the rest of the Costco chain will start carrying Eneloops? Silverfox, what does your inside source say?


----------



## LEDependent (Jul 3, 2007)

HammerSandwich said:


> Awesome! Thanks, *SilverFox*.


Yeah, Cranberry's only 1/2 hour away on 76.

:^)


----------



## SilverFox (Jul 4, 2007)

Hello Redfish,

Welcome to CPF.

The trial run was suppose to map the demand for Eneloop cells. I have not heard how this is working out. If the trial goes good, I would expect Costco to regularly stock Eneloop cells. If I hear anything I will let you know.

Tom


----------



## BlackDecker (Jul 5, 2007)

Sounds like a great deal... too bad the nearest Costco is over 300 miles away


----------



## den_s (Jul 8, 2007)

Here's some pictures of the contents:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 8, 2007)

den_s, try one battery and see if the charging light comes on. Quick check for independent channels.

Bill


----------



## FlashCrazy (Jul 8, 2007)

It's definitely an independent channel charger. I have three of them. The light stays on until the last battery is charged. I wish the charger had a light for each channel, because with only one light, you never know which batteries have already peaked and which ones are still charging...plus you have no way of knowing if one battery isn't making proper contact in its bay. It uses a pulsed charging algorithm, and goes into trickle charge mode after delta V cut-off.


----------



## cave dave (Jul 8, 2007)

Looks like a very nice deal. I paid about that much from Amazon for a 4 pack and the same charger.


----------



## mattchase (Jul 11, 2007)

I can confirm that the San Antonio Costco (on 1604) has the Eneloop kits. Price was...um...ok, can't find the reciept. But it was something like what has been quoted here, $27-$28 and change.


----------



## oregon (Jul 31, 2007)

Wilsonville, Oregon costco has a scheduled delivery of several hundred eneloop kits tomorrow (Wednesday 8-1-07). Unit price $26.49

Item #183245

503 825 4004 is Wilsonville Costco membership services to confirm arrival.

oregon


----------



## FASTCAR (Jul 31, 2007)

I am curious what makes the eneloop so good over other kinds?
Why do CPFers love em so much?Whats the secret?


----------



## flashfan (Jul 31, 2007)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe eneloops are great because of the slow discharge rate--your stored flashlight (or other battery-powered item) will keep for a longer time between charges.

On a separate note, the Burbank, California store apparently is all out of the combo pack (boo-hoo). The good news though, is that the store should be getting more in...just don't know when. It also seems that more (if not all) Costco locations will be carrying these packs. So the "test run" must have been successful--wonder how much CPF members had to do with that, if anything?!?


----------



## Erasmus (Aug 1, 2007)

Is someone so generous to help me? It would be great if someone can buy this package at Costco and send it to Belgium. I'll pay all the costs and some extra through Paypal. You also get the included charger because I already have one and it won't work here anyway. Anyone willing to help?


----------



## BlackDecker (Aug 1, 2007)

FASTCAR said:


> I am curious what makes the eneloop so good over other kinds?
> Why do CPFers love em so much?Whats the secret?




1) Low discharge rates: The Sanyo's will retain 85% of their charge after sitting on the shelf for a year. Any regular NiMh battery would be dead after maybe 30 days.

2) Come precharged. You can use them right out of the package.

3) They can be charged with any NiMh charger. No need to buy a special charger - I use my LaCrosse BC-900 to charge mine.

4) They are really no more expensive than the crappy Energizer 2500mah AA cells. Circuit City runs the Eneloops for $19.99 for an 8 pack.


----------



## oregon (Aug 1, 2007)

Erasmus said:


> buy this package at Costco and send it to Belgium. I'll pay all the costs and some extra through Paypal. You also get the included charger


 
Email inbound.

oregon


----------



## greenlight (Aug 2, 2007)

When I was at Costco I looked for the eneloop brand but didn't see any. While I was thinking about not needing more batteries or chargers I overheard this exchange between a girl and her mother, "There's my dad, looking at the batteries again," "Well, He's always prepared".


----------



## oregon (Aug 2, 2007)

Scheduled delivery for the Eneloop kits was Wednesday at the Wilsonville, Oregon Costco. I called and visited Wednesday (got some Lazuli Bunting bird pics blown up to 12x18 http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b188/oregun/P1000826.jpg) but no show. I called today, Thursday, and no joy. Customer service said that they were on order and arrival was expected closer to the weekend. Friday, tomorrow, perhaps.

This is my first experience following inbound inventory for Costco. So, I don't know how typical the timing/expectancy of these kits is. I'll post here when my local Costco has them in stock.

oregon


----------



## flashfan (Aug 3, 2007)

I received an email from Sanyo Electric today. The Power Pack (as Sanyo calls it), is supposed to be available in _*ALL *_Costco locations on/by September 1st!


----------



## JetskiMark (Aug 3, 2007)

flashfan said:


> I received an email from Sanyo Electric today. The Power Pack (as Sanyo calls it), is supposed to be available in _*ALL *_Costco locations on/by September 1st!



Great news! I was hoping that all the locations would carry them after the test at select stores. Now if Sanyo would only come out with C & D size Eneloops....

Regards,
Mark


----------



## oregon (Aug 4, 2007)

Wilsonville, Oregon Costco now says that they expect the Eneloop kit August 22nd. The customer service representative check other Costco stores in the surrounding area and they are all in the same boat. Good things take time.

oregon


----------



## redfish (Aug 4, 2007)

My local Costco (Richmond, CA) says they're getting them on the 16th. 

So, how many of these packs people here plan to buy? :devil:


----------



## oregon (Aug 4, 2007)

redfish said:


> So, how many of these packs people here plan to buy? :devil:


 
4 or more

oregon


----------



## Handlobraesing (Aug 17, 2007)

Any word on if any Costco in Portland metro area stock them yet?


----------



## dchme (Aug 17, 2007)

Bought a set last night at Costco Aloha Oregon. They were on the endcap near the tools and hardware isles. Looked like a fresh pallet of them.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Aug 18, 2007)

dchme said:


> Bought a set last night at Costco Aloha Oregon. They were on the endcap near the tools and hardware isles. Looked like a fresh pallet of them.




Thanks. The Costco in Washington County @ Jenkins & Murray had an entire pallet near other batteries. It was about ~$26.50

Since there will be a lot of international interest and I happen to have a postage scale, so here's shipping info for estimating: 
All batteries, adapters dumped into a small box + packing material = 14 oz $10.40 to Europe, $15.20 for two kits 
Everything less 120v charger = 1 lbs 8 oz = $13.60 to Europe, $23.20 for two kits

Estimate is for first class international mail. Flat rate box would let you ship about 250 cells + some adapters in bulk for $37.00 to Europe..


----------



## Handlobraesing (Aug 18, 2007)

den_s said:


> Here's some pictures of the contents:



Looks like there are multiple batches. Mine looks different. GE has no place on mine.


----------



## oregon (Aug 19, 2007)

dchme said:


> Bought a set last night at Costco Aloha Oregon. They were on the endcap near the tools and hardware isles. Looked like a fresh pallet of them.


 
Thank you kindly for the heads up dchme.

I picked up 4 Eneloop kits yesterday from the Costco just west of the Nike campus.

oregon


----------



## dchme (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm a bit late to the game on these Eneloops as I just picked up the Costco set. Is there any reason I should cycle these Costco Eneloops or can I just start using them? I have an older revision of the LaCrosse BC-900 that sometimes ends a discharge/charge cycle prematurely that I think is heat related. If I keep it over the ac vent, it seems to charge up well. Is there any reason for me to charge my new Eneloops in the BC-900 vs. the Sanyo charger if I don't mind the charge time? Would the longevity of my eneloops be better charged in one or the other?

OT:
I have some old Panasonic 2500mah AA cells that were bought from Costco years ago that still work pretty well (they let me keep the cells after the charger recall). However I always run the discharge cycle on the LaCrosse to charge them at 1000mah. Do I really need to always discharge them first?


----------



## N162E (Aug 19, 2007)

Anyone in SE Michigan found these kits in Costco stores yet?


----------



## Handlobraesing (Aug 19, 2007)

dchme said:


> I'm a bit late to the game on these Eneloops as I just picked up the Costco set. Is there any reason I should cycle these



Depends on your demand. If you need the full capacity, top them off. The US market eneloop appears to be only charged to 75% full. (around 1450mAh)


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 19, 2007)

The storage box shows the US web site:
http://www.eneloopusa.com/


Which has the charger's manual
http://www.eneloopusa.com/pdf/4_Position_Charger_IS.pdf


battery specifications
AA - http://www.eneloopusa.com/pdf/HR-3UTG_Spec-eneloop.pdf
AAA - http://www.eneloopusa.com/pdf/HR-4UTG_Spec-eneloopAAA.pdf


and a rebate form (expires Aug 31st)
http://www.eneloopusa.com/pdf/eneloopy_rebate_form.pdf


----------



## dchme (Aug 20, 2007)

ElectronGuru said:


> and a rebate form (expires Aug 31st)
> http://www.eneloopusa.com/pdf/eneloopy_rebate_form.pdf



Does that rebate actually apply to Costco's kit? I didn't check my Costco upc but that form specifies only 2 valid upcs, which I'm guessing are for those 2 chargers.


----------



## SilverFox (Aug 20, 2007)

Hello Dchme,

Welcome to CPF.

Charge your Eneloop cells up and just use them. Or, if you are in a hurry, just use them.

A full discharge is only required every 10 - 20 cycles. If you can't remember how many cycles you have on your cells, just do it a minimum of twice a year.

Tom


----------



## BB (Aug 22, 2007)

Costco at Foster City California (south of San Francisco, next to San Mateo) had a whole shelf full yesterday (blue box, with charger 8xAA and 4xAAA--plus 2xAA-C and 2xAA-D adapters). Around $26.50...

Boy, I wish Costco would sell just the rechargeable batteries too... Could hopefully save the price of the charger (and justify a ~1 hour charger instead of the 7+ hour one that comes with them).

I guess I will use my old Rayovac 1 hour NiMH (+NiCad) charger when I need to quick charge for now--unless there is an issue I don't know about.

-Bill


----------



## Groundhog66 (Aug 22, 2007)

I am in the bay Area, if anyone can get to Costco in San Mateo I will take 4


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 22, 2007)

Have you checked the Costco stores in Livermore and Danville? Looks like they're just starting to appear in the Bay Area stores. At my neighborhood store, they have the Eneloops package in stock but they haven't made a price sign for it yet. As far as I know, all of the Bay Area stores are stocked from the same distribution center.



Groundhog66 said:


> I am in the bay Area, if anyone can get to Costco in San Mateo I will take 4


----------



## Erasmus (Aug 25, 2007)

My Power Pack is on it's way to Belgium  Thanks Oregon!!!


----------



## Backpacker (Aug 25, 2007)

*They finally showed up at the new San Jose Costco*

I've been keeping my eyes open for Eneloops in the Silicon Valley area Costcos, and they finally showed up at the new SJ Costco


----------



## bitslammer (Aug 25, 2007)

Just picked up one here in Cincinnati OH.


----------



## edc3 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: They finally showed up at the new San Jose Costco*

The Costco on Almaden Expressway in San Jose has them now too.



Backpacker said:


> I've been keeping my eyes open for Eneloops in the Silicon Valley area Costcos, and they finally showed up at the new SJ Costco


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 25, 2007)

Available at Costco, Santa Rosa, CA. I checked charger specs. Output is 300mA's X 4. A little slow for me.

Bill


----------



## lyyyghtmaster (Aug 26, 2007)

Now available at Tucson's eastside Costco!!!!!!   :laughing:  :devil: 

​


----------



## ggaarryy (Aug 28, 2007)

Hope someone can help with this, Is Costco a store anyone can use, I am asking as I will be in the States on business next week and would like to pick up a couple of sets.

I am going to be in Seattle and then Norman OK.

Cheers

ggaarryy


----------



## oregon (Aug 28, 2007)

ggaarryy said:


> Hope someone can help with this, Is Costco a store anyone can use, I am asking as I will be in the States on business next week and would like to pick up a couple of sets.
> 
> I am going to be in Seattle and then Norman OK.
> 
> ...


 
Costco is a membership store. http://www.costco.com/Home.aspx

Norman?

All the best,

oregon


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 28, 2007)

This is the same Costco as the ones that you have in the UK. If you already have a membership in the UK, your membership card will be honored in the U.S. 

If you do not have a Costco membership, it would probably be best to contact some of the folks that you will be visiting in the Seattle area as I'm sure one or more of them will have a Costco membership (they might even pick up your items in advance of your arrival  ). Costco's world-wide headquarter is also in the Seattle metropolitan area.

Do not bother with Oklahoma though, that is one of the few states in the U.S. where Costco does not have a business presence.



ggaarryy said:


> Hope someone can help with this, Is Costco a store anyone can use, I am asking as I will be in the States on business next week and would like to pick up a couple of sets.
> 
> I am going to be in Seattle and then Norman OK.
> 
> ...


----------



## geepondy (Aug 28, 2007)

My Costco (Danvers, MA) must be one of the worst ones there. Rarely carry the new lights and batteries posted here. Last time I looked just the forever carried Mag set of assorted lights and the boring two pack of windup lights. It seems like the west coast gets the goodies first.


----------



## ggaarryy (Aug 29, 2007)

Thank you all for your help with this , I will see what I can sort out.

Cheers

ggaarryy


----------



## jeremycollins (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm going to send in the mail-in rebate to see if I can get a battery tester. 

I'm still old school and have no way of quantifying how much charge is left in my batteries (although I'm sure this tester is just a red/green LED)


----------



## edc3 (Aug 30, 2007)

I just received two of the testers. I haven't played with them much, but I don't think they're red/green, just blue. Either the dog's blue nose lights up or it doesn't.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 30, 2007)

As of today, Costco in Albany, Oregon has a full pallet of Eneloop kits


----------



## billw (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: They finally showed up at the new San Jose Costco*



Backpacker said:


> Eneloops in the Silicon Valley area Costcos


Picked up a set in Redwood City.

Nice case, actually. Anyone mod it to hold twice as many batteries?


----------



## 8686 (Sep 9, 2007)

Called the Columbus Oh Costco last week. They said the Power pack was:
-not in stock
-not in route
-not on order

Today, there was a whole pallet! I only bought one pack but feel as though I should buy more.


----------



## c627627 (Sep 9, 2007)

So this eneloop charger allows charging of 1 or 3 batteries, they don't have to be charged in pairs?


What's a 'full discharge cycle'? How does it affect Ni-MH average usage?


Can different sizes and/or different types of mAh rating batteries be charged at the same time?


(In stock at two Kansas City Costco locations: the one close to 119th and also in Independence.)


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 10, 2007)

The Costco charger-battery kit will charge 1 to 4 batteries.

Bill


----------



## Rayne (Sep 11, 2007)

Now available in Hawaii. Picked a set up at the Waipio Costco for $26.99!


----------



## Sigman (Sep 14, 2007)

BREAKING NEWS??

I was in one of my 2 local Costco stores a couple days ago & they had them marked down to $15 + change. You may want to check your stores again, maybe our store mismarked them?

Maybe I should check them out?


----------



## Power Me Up (Sep 14, 2007)

Would you care to buy a couple and send them to Australia?


----------



## dchme (Sep 14, 2007)

Sigman said:


> BREAKING NEWS??
> 
> I was in one of my 2 local Costco stores a couple days ago & they had them marked down to $15 + change. You may want to check your stores again, maybe our store mismarked them?
> 
> Maybe I should check them out?



Which store was that? Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## TPA (Sep 14, 2007)

Does anyone know if other wholesale/membership stores sell these? (BJ's, Sam's) The closest Costco is about an hour away from me, and I don't have a membership either, so still cheaper for me to mail-order at this point.


----------



## LitFuse (Sep 14, 2007)

Still not available at any of the three Costco clubs in SW Florida. :sigh:

It sure would be nice if they were $15 if/when they finally do arrive here.

Peter


----------



## Brighteyez (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow! Good Deal! The Eneloop Power Pack package has been and is currently priced at $26.49 at all of the Costco stores in this area.



Sigman said:


> BREAKING NEWS??
> 
> I was in one of my 2 local Costco stores a couple days ago & they had them marked down to $15 + change. You may want to check your stores again, maybe our store mismarked them?
> 
> Maybe I should check them out?


----------



## Brighteyez (Sep 14, 2007)

GE/Sanyo currently lists the Eneloop Power Pack SKU as a Costco exclusive right now.
http://www.eneloopusa.com/products.html

However, it's possible that some of the other warehouse stores might carry the other Eneloop retail SKUs at some point.




TPA said:


> Does anyone know if other wholesale/membership stores sell these? (BJ's, Sam's) The closest Costco is about an hour away from me, and I don't have a membership either, so still cheaper for me to mail-order at this point.


----------



## TPA (Sep 14, 2007)

LitFuse said:


> Still not available at any of the three Costco clubs in SW Florida. :sigh:
> 
> It sure would be nice if they were $15 if/when they finally do arrive here.
> 
> Peter



Hey Peter! Thanks for letting me know on that one --was about to call up a friend in Ft. Myers to check the Costco down there to see if they could pick them up for me. 

Still enjoying the generator BTW.

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## UnknownVT (Sep 14, 2007)

Brighteyez said:


> GE/Sanyo currently lists the Eneloop Power Pack SKU as a Costco exclusive right now.
> http://www.eneloopusa.com/products.html


 
These are the minimal 4 position charger specs as given in the pdf documents on the referenced web page above - the eneloop power pack downloads the same pdf as the 4 position charger pack -







the charge times given are for 1-4 batteries 
so it seems "_by_ _inference_" that the charger is capable of charging one battery at a time.

But the charge rate is a lowly 300mA for AA's which is about 1/7C 
and 150mA for AAA's which is about 1/6C - 
hence the given charge times.....

I have read elsewhere in this forum that the charger is likely an "intelligent" charger that detects the end of charge by delta-V (voltage drop)


----------



## Sigman (Sep 15, 2007)

SORRY - PMs & emails prompted me to take a hike back to Costco. Guess it was one of those "deals are where you find them" situations or "Murphy's Law" in action.

The prices have been corrected and are indeed $26 + change. I was bummed. I've got plenty of rechargeables around this box I live in...guess I didn't really need these? :thinking:


----------



## Arizona_Dan (Sep 15, 2007)

North Phoenix-area: according to the E. Beardsley Rd and N. 27th Ave stores, they're on order and expected to arrive Sept. 24th.


----------



## celler (Sep 16, 2007)

Just showed up yesterday at the Costco in Palm Beach Gardens, Florida. Spent a long time looking. Turns out they were still on their pallet at the top of the shelves. A helpful manager pulled them down with a forklift and handed me as many as I wanted. Then he proceeded to put them back. :sick2: I said, man, you need to put these out, they are going to sell like hotcakes. He said they are a "replacement" for the Duracell NiHd they had on the shelves and he would not put them out until those were gone. I just smiled and left.

Moral of the story: call the Costco, find out if the compter shows that they have arrived (item no. 183245). If they are there, not only look on the lower shelves but the pallets stacked up high as well. The manager should pull it down for you if you ask nicely.

Craig.


----------



## Phaetos (Sep 16, 2007)

BlackDecker said:


> Circuit City runs the Eneloops for $19.99 for an 8 pack.



A little late to this discussion as I'm new to rechargeables and eneloops. Circuit City now lists the 8pk of AA's at $28 on the website and a 4pk of AAA's at $15.


----------



## basill (Sep 16, 2007)

Had a look around my 2 local Costco stores really looking for nimh Ds, none of those or Eneloops in the UK stores. I rather hoped they would have a good quality charger as well.

Oh well Costco is a buy it if you see one shop so I`ll keep my eyes open.

Have bought 8 aa eneloops from amazon.co.uk for £15 so not too bad.

Cheers,

B


----------



## NYC2SoCal (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't come on here much anymore, but just found the eneloop at my local Costco (Tustin II) - Yes, there are 3 Costco's within 15 minutes of me.. 

I bought two packs, and wanted to check if you fine folks have discovered them as well.. Seems like SoCal (OC) is late to the game, cause these just showed up (I go to Costco every week).


----------



## greenlight (Sep 23, 2007)

I bought the pack at Costco when I went last week, but I haven't even opened it yet. 

I lost 2 packs of 4AA batteries this year, so having some more rechargables will help.


----------



## LGCubana (Sep 23, 2007)

celler said:


> Just showed up yesterday at the Costco in Palm Beach Gardens, Florida. Spent a long time looking. Turns out they were still on their pallet at the top of the shelves. A helpful manager pulled them down with a forklift and handed me as many as I wanted. Then he proceeded to put them back. :sick2: I said, man, you need to put these out, they are going to sell like hotcakes. He said they are a "replacement" for the Duracell NiHd they had on the shelves and he would not put them out until those were gone. I just smiled and left.
> 
> Moral of the story: call the Costco, find out if the compter shows that they have arrived (item no. 183245). If they are there, not only look on the lower shelves but the pallets stacked up high as well. The manager should pull it down for you if you ask nicely.
> 
> Craig.


 
I was at the same Costco on 9/21

They are now for sale. None had been sold yet.


----------



## shadowbuds (Sep 23, 2007)

NYC2SoCal said:


> I don't come on here much anymore, but just found the eneloop at my local Costco (Tustin II) - Yes, there are 3 Costco's within 15 minutes of me..
> 
> I bought two packs, and wanted to check if you fine folks have discovered them as well.. Seems like SoCal (OC) is late to the game, cause these just showed up (I go to Costco every week).



I'm in the same area and havn't been able to find them. Could you tell me what costco you went to?


----------



## interpolator (Sep 24, 2007)

Picked some up at Costco in Concord California. Lots there. I did not see any in the Sacramento Costco last week though.

Battery charger is not very impressive. Mine was scratched up and it is not worldwide charger. USA current only.


----------



## Short Circuit (Sep 25, 2007)

I picked up 2 packages for the Enloops from the Salinas California Costso.


----------



## sotyakr (Sep 26, 2007)

They've finally shown up at my local Costco (Vallejo, CA), so I picked up a set today. Probably end up using the AA's in my camera flash, one of the AAA's in an ARC and the other 3 in a eternaLight Derringer. No real use for the C and D sleeves at the moment.


----------



## NYC2SoCal (Sep 27, 2007)

shadowbuds said:


> I'm in the same area and havn't been able to find them. Could you tell me what costco you went to?



Sorry for not responding sooner, I got them at the Tustin II- The brand spanking new Costco @ Barranca and Jamboree. From what I recall, it wasn't by the batteries, but rather by the flashlights.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 4, 2007)

Phaetos said:


> Circuit City now lists the 8pk of AA's at $28 on the website and a 4pk of AAA's at $15.



HHGregg has the 4 packs for $8, the four cell charger for $18 and the the 2 cell charger for $13. 

The best deal is still the Costco deal, but HHGregg has the best price for those who don't have a Costco membership.


----------



## Stereodude (Oct 6, 2007)

These have shown up at all the Costco stores I've been to in Michigan, Livonia, Madison Heights, Commerce Township. They're also now $25.99.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Oct 7, 2007)

$26 plus change here now in Mountain View, CA Costco.

Regarding the plastic charger cover... anybody else's fit poorly, basically sliding on and off with no stop at either end, opened or closed? I noticed the cover has slight detents in the track which should mate with detents in the charger at the open and closed position to hold the cover in place, but the edges of my cover came spread slightly too far apart to engage. It would just slide off either end, with very little or no resistance at the detents. I tried judicious use of a heat gun to bend it slightly inward. Good luck on one side (should have left it at that, as it held in place then!) but I love symmetry and proceeded to get a little off target with the heatgun on the other side, and now it's a pretzel. Should I bother trying another kit at Costco, or have others found the charger cover to be pretty much worthless, warped junk?


----------



## StrayLight (Oct 7, 2007)

Available for $25.99 at South Saint Louis (Lindbergh & 55) as of 10/6. They were next to the other batteries... were nowhere to be found one week earlier. We bought two packs.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 8, 2007)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Regarding the plastic charger cover... anybody else's fit poorly, basically sliding on and off with no stop at either end, opened or closed?



Normal. I think of it as an afterthought dust cover. Like the design team built the whole thing and then at the last minute someone added 'cover' to the requirements list without adding time or budget room. Put it on _after_ use.


----------



## Mark_Paulus (Oct 10, 2007)

Does anyone know if or when these will be available online, as my closest CostCo is up in Denver, 50 miles away or so. Just a bit too far for a leisurely "jaunt" just to get this kit. Although, for this price, I would probably pick up 2.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 10, 2007)

Bob is generally regarded as having the best online price:

http://www.batterybob.com/product.asp?intProdID=559042

but only Costco has the charger/cell/adaptor kit


----------



## TPA (Oct 11, 2007)

BatteryBob HAD the best prices online until about 2 weeks ago. $3/battery?!? The Costco pack costs ~$2.17 per battery AND includes a charger AND C/D adapters. Amazon's running $2-2.50 for batteries alone.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 11, 2007)

About a month ago at a local Walmart I go to, they had the Eneloops AA 4 pack with the chargers on closeout for $8.97. I asked the girl at the camera counter why they were closing them out, and she was clueless. So, I bought the 3 packages they had left and went to 2 other Walmarts the next day, only to find them at the regular $19.97. I have since been back to the first store a few times and they have them in stock again at a different location in the camera dept at the full price. I was glad to get what I got.

By the way......Turbo DV8. All 3 of the chargers I have the lids will slide off easy when you raise them to the top position, but stop solidly at the detent at the lower position. Yours must have been fubar'd


----------



## FlashCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Turbo DV8 said:


> ...the edges of my cover came spread slightly too far apart to engage. It would just slide off either end, with very little or no resistance at the detents. I tried judicious use of a heat gun to bend it slightly inward. Good luck on one side (should have left it at that, as it held in place then!) but I love symmetry and proceeded to get a little off target with the heatgun on the other side, and now it's a pretzel. Should I bother trying another kit at Costco, or have others found the charger cover to be pretty much worthless, warped junk?


 
I have two of these kits, and took the covers off (just because I think they get in the way). If I travel, I'll only take one charger, so I only need one cover. So, I can send you one if you'd like. PM me if interested.


----------



## Crashking (Oct 14, 2007)

went and picked up two of these kits... no clue what i'm gonna use the batteries for as i already have about 5AAA's sitting unused and 2 AA's sitting unused..... just couldnt pass up a deal like this though.... got my first set of aa's in break in mode now on the mh-c9000


----------

